# O/B Jet links (need some help fleshing this out)



## Ranchero50 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jet Pumps:

Outboard Jets Inc. - Outboard Jet Makers

Leeroy's Ramblings - Outboard Jet Maintenance

Enhancing Outboard Jet Performance

Seven Steps for Selecting an Outboard Jet

Guys, please post up your sources of O/B jet parts and jet specific hulls.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## redrum (Jun 1, 2015)

Leeroy's Ramblings - Outboard Jet Maintenance

Enhancing Outboard Jet Performance - Link updated 03/22/2017

Seven Steps for Selecting an Outboard Jet - Link updated 03/22/2017

Wooldridge Jet Motors 101

3 Tips to help improve your outboard jet's performance

Outboard Jet Boating 101 - Safety & Maintenance

30 Minute PM

Winterizing Your Outboard Jet


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is a good place for O/B jet parts. Have gotten a few impeller keys from them for cheap.

https://jetdoctor.net/?cat=416


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 5, 2015)

I order my grease and hand pump from here. Can't find it local.

https://www.theboatshopmotorparts.com/lubricant


----------



## redrum (Jul 6, 2016)

The _Enhancing Outboard Jet Performance_ link above mentions a previous article _Jetboat Success_https://forum.tinboats.net/download/file.php?id=86428. Here is a scanned copy of that article.

Here is another article _Outboard Jet Preparation_https://forum.tinboats.net/download/file.php?id=91055 by Chris Gorsuch


----------

